# It's very nice here.



## Encolpius

Hello, if you go to visit one of your friends and you want to say you like his/her place can you says this sentence in Polish: Masz tutaj bardzo ładnie.  Using the verb to have. Thanks.


----------



## miguell

Ładnie tu u Ciebie
Masz ładne mieszkanie/dom 

Masz tutaj bardzo ładnie - it's not bad but I think you need add sth. For example:
Masz tu ładnie urządzone lub Ładnie się tu urządziłeś (if you visit that person for the 1st time)


----------



## jasio

miguell said:


> Ładnie się tu urządziłeś



In this case please make sure that you do not sound sarcastic. 

Also feasible is "ładnie mieszkasz".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, if you go to visit one of your friends and you want to say you like his/her place can you says this sentence in Polish: Masz tutaj bardzo ładnie.  Using the verb to have. Thanks.


Your proposal is grammatically correct, but sounds a little special, certainly not the first choice of a native speaker.
I think that "ładnie tu u ciebie" would be much more likely to be uttered.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, it is my fault, I should have chosen a German title which is allowed here, too...I just wanted to know if you can follow the German sentence: Sehr schön hast du es hier. But I think it exists only in German and Czech. Thanks.


----------



## jasio

Encolpius said:


> Thanks, it is my fault, I should have chosen a German title which is allowed here, too...I just wanted to know if you can follow the German sentence: Sehr schön hast du es hier. But I think it exists only in German and Czech. Thanks.



Indeed, the English title translates to Polish more directly: "_Tu jest bardzo ładnie_" (or in short: "_ładnie tu_"). But this phrase typically refers to a landscape, surroundings, not necessarily to an appartment or a house alone.


----------



## tomtompl

Encolpius said:


> Thanks, it is my fault, I should have chosen a German title which is allowed here, too...I just wanted to know if you can follow the German sentence: Sehr schön hast du es hier. But I think it exists only in German and Czech. Thanks.



If you would like to translate this German phrase, the correct translation would be " Ładnie tu masz".


----------



## Encolpius

tomtompl said:


> If you would like to translate this German phrase, the correct translation would be "* Ładnie tu masz*".



Yes, I wanted to translate that German sentence and interesting you can use the verb "to have" in Polish in that context, too. Thanks.


----------

